# First cheese cold smoke



## pasmoker73 (Aug 12, 2017)

IMG_20170812_155000.jpg



__ pasmoker73
__ Aug 12, 2017






Used my AMPS with cherry pellets in main chamber of my offset stick smoker for about 3 1/2 hours. Got the pepper jack a little too close at one point and it melted a bit but I just put that side on the bottom LOL. Pretty happy with the first attempt. There is Gouda, yellow cheddar, Colby jack, horseradish cheddar and jalapeno pepper jack.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

All the cheeses look great!

I put the tube smoker in the firebox on my RF offset to smoke cheese.

It keeps the CC much cooler & there is enough draft to pull the smoke thru.

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been waiting for some cooler weather to try smoking some cheese.
Looks like your cheese turned out pretty good!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

Man I love smoked cheese. Looks great

 I have yet to make my own but the 100+ Southern California temps are keeping me from doing it now.


----------



## pasmoker73 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The cheese was a big hit at the party. One of the guys grabbed a couple slices to put on his burger and then everybody else followed suit. MMMMM smoked gouda on a burger


----------



## tenmm (Aug 19, 2017)

That is amazing that you did that many cheeses on your first cold smoke. It is even more amazing that you shared your first smoked cheese at a party. My first was with only about 2.5 lbs of cheddar out of the fridge. It turned out great but got a little hot. It did not ruin the cheese. I was smoking ribs at the same time in the first chamber of my Louisiana Champion grill/smoker. I waxed three and ate the fourth a few days later. Not the least bitter and I learned a ton.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 20, 2017)

PAS73, Nice job on the cheese !


----------

